# Dirt2 Problem



## Lan_Party (13. März 2011)

Hallo
ich habe gestern Dirt 2 bekommen habe es installiert leider sehe ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm ab dann wo der mann anfängt zu sprechen ist alles schwarz... habe das spiel schon neu installiert aber es hat nicht gefunzt  muss man für Dirt2 nicht steam haben? Ich habe Steam aber Dirt 2 war da auch nicht im Verzeichniss


----------



## TMO (13. März 2011)

Nein, Dirt 2 benötigt kein Steam!
Hast du das Spiel als Original?


----------



## xxgamer09xx (13. März 2011)

Hey,

habe auch seit heute sogar Dirt 2  Downloade einfach mal die neuesten Grafikkartentreiber, kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Sonst würde ich es einfach noch einmal neu installieren. Und wenn es dann immer noch ist, kann es vielleicht an deiner Graka liegen. Welche Graka hast du? Gehen andere neue Spiele problemlos mit der graka?

Gruß


----------



## Lan_Party (13. März 2011)

Das Spiel ist oroginal und ich habe die neusten treiber andere spiele funzen super. Also uch hatte es erst angespielt und danach die Grakaeffekte höher gestellt danach konnte man gar nichts mehr sehen. ;(


----------



## -Moof- (13. März 2011)

hi lan--
na das ist ja mal kurios---

müsste ja eigendlich problemlos gehn bei dir??!!
neu inst.. würde ich da auch sagen!

und wie war das basteln???


steam brauchste nicht dafür, ist ja Windows Live---aber kannste ja zu steam hinzufügen dann siehts jeder wenn du´s zockst---


----------



## kamiki09 (13. März 2011)

Hast du schon die neue Version vom Spiel?
Ansonsten vorher das Update machen, das war bei mir auch nötig!


----------



## Lan_Party (13. März 2011)

Boar das basteln war zum kotzen hatte keine torx t6 und der lüfter passt oben nicht rein und an die Seite auch nicht -.- naja mal weiter schauen jedenfalls wie kann ich das spiel bei steam hinzufügen? werde es morgen nochmal versuchen. achja und die neue Version glaube ich habe ich nicht also müsste ich mal ein update machen.


----------



## freezee-e (14. März 2011)

Du kannst das Spiel nicht bei steam aktivieren sondern nur als steamfremdes Spiel hinzufügen. hatte auch mal so ein Problem nach dem ich unter dx11 an den grafikeinstellungen rumgespielt habe. Aber ein neuer Graka Treiber müsste reichen und am besten erst unter dx9 starten.


----------



## -Moof- (14. März 2011)

Morgen

genau, entweder über steam aktivieren, oder hinzufügen (in der bibliothek)!

und wie schon gesagt wurde: damit Dirt2  normal funtz, neuinst....und updaten. mehr wüsste ich auch nicht.

hmm das wird noch mit den Game, wie auch mit dem gebastle


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

So habs hinbekommen  nun die nächste Frage wie soll ich die Steuerung einstellen? Also für das Gamepad Gaspedalstärke etc. bei wie viel % sollten diese einstellungen sein?


----------



## -Moof- (14. März 2011)

also ich habe bei einem Logitech Chillstream X360 for Windows diese Eingestellungen:

Lenkrad-Spiel : 5%

Alle Sättigungen : 100%

Lenkradlinearität: 4
Getriebe: mauell/sequenziell
und fahre damit für mich persönlich so am besten!

musst halt ausprobieren



*edit* ich möchte noch bemerken: das ich Gas/Bremse auf den rechten Stick gelegt habe, und die Gänge uff die Trigger


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

Hmm mal schaun ob es bei mir auch klappt. Moof hast du Skype o.ä. ? würde gerne mit dir mal ne runde bo zocken  

Das game hat ja Anforderungen bis zum geht nicht mehr vom Fahrverhalten her und so  ist aber schon geil mit dx11 die Wassereffekte sind echt genial.


----------



## -Moof- (15. März 2011)

hi lan

also skype und steam hab ich, nur hab ich momentan das prob. das ich über umts-stick online bin. Und dabei noch traffic gebunden bin 
Noch
also geht erstmal nur steam chat 
hast ne Pn von mir bekommen wegen add´n bei steam

wegen racer-games kann ich dir noch F1-2010 ans herz legen, auch sehr nice.
 brauchste aber empfindlichere daumen für, sag ich dir gleich


----------



## Lan_Party (15. März 2011)

okay xD würd mir stinken umts zu haben xd


----------

